# What’s this bottle worth?



## kenmill (Oct 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botlguy (Oct 14, 2017)

I don't mean to be smart guy here but it's worth what someone else is willing to give and you're willing to take. I wouldn't give you a buck for it, I don't care for milk bottles and I live a continent away. It's value would typically be determined by a collector of items from that locality. Hopefully someone here can give you definitive information instead of my drivel.
Jim S


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2017)

I know obscure Milk bottles from very small towns can get $100 or more. Usually a Milk from a big city will be more common with less value like around $5-$10. Don't know about yours. LEON


----------



## Ken_Riser (Oct 18, 2017)

kenmill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That a pontail on a milk jug or where they broke it of blow tube or machine never seen a pontail on a milk jug I have a good pontail example if you don't know what pontail is


Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Oct 18, 2017)

That's a pontail
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Oct 18, 2017)

Ken_Riser said:


> That's a pontail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oos to much glare can you see t bottom of bottle no flash should be better








Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Oct 18, 2017)

Ken_Riser said:


> Oos to much glare can you see t bottom of bottle no flash should be better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much better sorry still to this day have no idea what kind bottle I have unusual pontail very big for a small bottle unusual thread on cap to thick ass bottle 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## coreya (Oct 18, 2017)

Neither are pontils, the milk has a valve mark and the wine bottle has a typical kickup. Here is a site to learn about glass marks etc. https://sha.org/bottle/index.htm


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 18, 2017)

Just to add to what Jim stated...I see you have the milk listed on eBay for $125 starting bid.  For that price it would have to be a RARE milk and someone would have to want it badly as well (on milks, rarity does not necessarily equate to valuable).  If you are going to go the auction route, it is much better to start it at a reasonable price and let it ride...the market will pay what it is worth.  That is a late 1920's or 1930's milk.


----------



## kenmill (Oct 18, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> Just to add to what Jim stated...I see you have the milk listed on eBay for $125 starting bid.  For that price it would have to be a RARE milk and someone would have to want it badly as well (on milks, rarity does not necessarily equate to valuable).  If you are going to go the auction route, it is much better to start it at a reasonable price and let it ride...the market will pay what it is worth.  That is a late 1920's or 1930's milk.



Isn’t it considered rare since pretty much everyone has heard of Punxsutawney PA because of the ground hog? And it’s not a very big town..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 18, 2017)

Just because everyone has heard of the town doesn't mean that the bottles from that town are in greater demand.  Roughly 10,000 people lived there in 1920.  Today roughly half that live there.  I don't think it is a common bottle but the dairy was around for a while and bottles from this dairy pop up from time to time.  The fact that the bottle has been listed for several days now and has no watchers on eBay should be an indicator that the starting price is very high relative to what people are willing to pay for it.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 18, 2017)

Simple economics: Only one available + no body wants it = $00.00
Jim S


----------



## botlguy (Oct 18, 2017)

Simple economics: 20,000,000 available + 100,000,000 want 1 or 2 or 3 = BIG BUCKS
Jim S


----------



## kenmill (Oct 18, 2017)

3 people are watching it.... it’s my listing....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 18, 2017)

I wish you luck with it.


----------



## kenmill (Oct 18, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> I wish you luck with it.



Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenmill (Oct 19, 2017)

Whoever wants it for $100 it’s yours! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 20, 2017)

If it is rare start it out on ebay for $9.99 & it will get to $125 all by itself, that is if it is rare. If it only gets 1 bid for $9.99 then I'd guess not so rare. Anyways, like people say, only worth what someone is willing to pay? Good Luck.


----------

